# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  From the hollyoaks forum

## Angeltigger

*what you think*

*



			
				 it is bad enough that the are kiling sarah jack acraig and darren but now they are killing off sam, i think it is time to take action, time to end hollyoaks, we stop watching it as of tommorow. then as the numbers get less and less they will have to stop filming, they have taken it one step too far now, lets get rid of the directors, there is no future for the show if sam is out of here, they have made one mistake too many, who's with me?
			
		

* 

*Is sarah really getting killed off?*
*Is Jack really getting killed off?*
*Is Craig really getting killed off?*
*Is Darren really getting killed off?*

*and finally Sam*

*anyone know if they are getting killed off*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sam's getting killed off, but i've not heard anything about the rest going.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i only heard about sarah but not the rest and why are they killing off sam

----------


## di marco

i only heard about sarah, and jack was meant to die ages and ages ago lol!

----------


## Alice254

I don't know about Jack or Craig - there's been a lot of speculation about Sarah going and committing suicide through her mum's constant bullying - and as for Sam, I'm shocked if it is him - Louis Tamone is a really good actor,and theres a lot more room for development with him and Sophie etc etc. I would of thought Warren Brown would of been the one to go - just because of his character Andy , nothing to do with his acting ability - where else is there for Andy to go apart from prison?

----------


## di marco

according to one of the other threads, sam gets killed off in one of the late nights epis, i dont expect andy will be staying either

----------


## Angeltigger

Is andy not dead

----------


## di marco

> Is andy not dead


no hes not, sam and russ thought he couldnt have survived the fall but he did, he comes back in the late night one

----------


## 9161leanne

sam probably gets done for the rapes, i know he didnt have anything to do with sophie and mel or danni but he raped the student who was with her mate, andy raped the other one

plus he knew what andy was doing and did nothing to stop him

----------


## Lennie

I doubt anyone of them are leaving.

I have only heard about Sam's and Sarah's death - which i dont know if its true

----------


## Angeltigger

I thought instead of me making loads of thread on what i find on the hollyoaks forum i thought i would post them here




> I was reading teen now earlier 2day nd its got a bit about soaps init and about whats coming up in the next few weeks. It says for Hollyoaks,about sophie nd sam etc nd then states Gilly and Mark continue 2 fight over Jessica, but she has bigger problems when she collapses with meningitis.
> I thought it woz the chilli powder that made her ill i wunder if the story is true?????  thnks 2 any1 who replies xxx


also I have heard she is pregent what you you think?

----------


## di marco

well i dont think thats going to happen in the next few weeks cos the other spoilers havent mentioned anything happening. plus if she was ill the other day cos of meningitis she wouldnt be fine again now

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah she might be Pregent as she was the only one who was sick after the curry

----------


## di marco

> yeah she might be Pregent as she was the only one who was sick after the curry


yeh she might be pregnant but i really dont think she has meningitis

----------


## Angeltigger

I hope they don't make it so that she don't know who the dad is- even thought i don't know whether or not she  had sex with Gilly

----------


## di marco

> I hope they don't make it so that she don't know who the dad is- even thought i don't know whether or not she  had sex with Gilly


i dont think shes had sex with gilly but some of the spoilers make it sound like she has, i hope they dont do a whos the father either

----------


## Angeltigger

As i beieve they are going to do it with becca

----------

